# scented hot pad



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I had shown a women I work with the Austrailian Mariner Compass blocks I had made and she loved them. I thought maybe I could make a block for her and turn it into a scented hot pad. I think they're actually called trivets. Would this be doable? What would I fill it with? I was thinking cloves, allspice and cinnamon would make a delicious smelling pad. I know we went over this topic a few years ago but I don't remember any of the details
Thanks!
Heidi


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

COOL IDEA!! I could do this with some of the quilt block swaps for Xmas gifts!! Can't wait to hear the answers from folks! Please, we need details!!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I am not sure how this would work but wouldn't lemon or orange zest be a wonderful smell in one? I'm not sure how you would put the spices or zests into the hot pad, wouldn't you have to use some kind of heat proof batting to protect what ever you were using it on? Hummmmmm, got to really think on this!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

When we discussed this years ago I remember someone used layers of jean squares but I don't think they were scented. What if I filled it with rice and spices? Would that be heat proof enough?


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

If all else fails, Google it!!!!  Found a site that said to make a muslin packet to go between the batting or use wool felt instead of batting. Guess the muslin packet would keep the spices from sprinkling out. One of the sites uses cinnamon and cinnamon essential oil mixed and allows them to mingle. Guess you could use any kind of spice and it would work some sites even say to use potpourri.
This site looks like the simplest one and is just the basic instructions. You could go from there!
http://www.planetshoup.com/easy/holiday/coastscent.shtml


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks cc


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://en.espritcabane.com/pretty-things/fragrant-trivet.php
Here ya go...


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks mustangsally! The pom poms won't work with the mariners compass. so I was wondering if I sewed all but the hole for filling, turned it, then stay stiched it? Would that be necessary?


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, you really dont need the pom poms,


----------

